# High Dose GHRP / GHRH



## Touchdown (Jan 17, 2014)

Heard conflicting information on peptide dosages.

I have read saturation dosages are approx. 1mcg/kg which is why so many people opt for 100mcg/shot.

I'm simply hoping to start a discussion so people can chime in with any experience with varying dosages.

If it's ok to link to another peptide website I can provide 1 source recommending high dosages well above 100mcg/shot.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can use higher doses for GHRP-2 & 6 but the saturation dose is still 1mcg/kg (slightly less for GHRP-2 at .8mcg/kg) saturation dose just means that for that dose your getting the maximum pulse, if you double the dose to say 2mcg per kg then you will not get double the GH pulse....studies have shown you will get a small percentage increase (i think it is 27%) from double and that lowers the higher you go upwards but above 4 x saturation shows no increase at all......

IPAM is slightly different as a 3rd generation peptide it is dual compartmental and with very high doses (BOOM dosing) of 2-6000mcg you will experience several GH pulses through the night whilst asleep.....

Mod GRF can be used at higher doses but on the main people match the GHRP dose mainly for cost reasons......

obviously CJC1295 with DAC is a different kettle of fish all together as this does not pulse GH


----------



## Touchdown (Jan 17, 2014)

Interesting, thanks.

I'm using Ipam / MOD only. Though about using GHRP2 for the midday dose but still unsure tbh.

I heard about boom dosing but only concern is I am using peptides to enhance my AAS PCT so idea of increasing cortisol / prolactin made me slighty conflicted.

I understand Ipam is better regarding these side effects but I am correct in thinking the boom dose with likely encourage high cortisol?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no you are incorrect IPAM does not raise Cortisol or Prolactin at any dose.....

why would you use GHRP-2 at midday?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> no you are incorrect IPAM does not raise Cortisol or Prolactin at any dose.....
> 
> why would you use GHRP-2 at midday?


I assumed he meant 2nd shot of 3........on the assumption that it'll be the generic x3 daily protocol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> I assumed he meant 2nd shot of 3........on the assumption that it'll be the generic x3 daily protocol


no i understand what he meant i just don't understand why he would do that, apart from GHRP-2 being slightly more efficient at creating a GH pulse (very small difference) yet being worried about raising Cortisol/Prolactin thats what i don't understand why you would switch to GHRP-2


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> no i understand what he meant i just don't understand why he would do that, apart from GHRP-2 being slightly more efficient at creating a GH pulse (very small difference) yet being worried about raising Cortisol/Prolactin thats what i don't understand why you would switch to GHRP-2


I'd bet money it's cost!! Say 5 pounds??? Haha


----------



## Touchdown (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha nothing to do with cost. This is excerpt from an article I've read; "GHRP-2 has powerful slow wave sleep enhancing benefits and for this reason, the midday shot will trigger the right kind of GH to allow restful sleep at night".

Sorry Pscarb I have been misinformed. I was told that at higher doses ipam does have potential for cortisol elevation. I can say I'm relieved and will be doing boom dosing asap.

Is this typically done 2x week? Will be getting on the search but would good to hear any experiences you've had


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only do it twice a week and from the data i have read 2-3 times a week is best.....

that bit about GHRP-2 can you link me to the site where they say this please as i would question that statement....


----------



## Touchdown (Jan 17, 2014)

> i only do it twice a week and from the data i have read 2-3 times a week is best.....
> 
> that bit about GHRP-2 can you link me to the site where they say this please as i would question that statement....


Yeah no problem

http://allaboutpeptides.com/high-dose-peptide-cycles/

Thanks Pscarb I will try it 2 times a week to start.

Can this be done in the first week or two on a first time GHRP/GHRH cycle? Just wondering if something like tolerance assessment is required before BOOM dosing with ipam?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that article is very wrong to be fair, the doses they give for GHRP/GHRH will give you more of a pulse but it is a small increase to what the dose is, hence the word saturation dose plus what he claims will happen when you use this amount just will not happen, peptides release natural GH so you will get some muscle creation from IGF conversion & fat loss (in the right invoroment) but it will not be substantial and at these doses you will get water retention as you would do with high dose of synthetic GH....

his explanation of the IPAM boom dose is incorrect as well, for starters 1000mcg although a high amount is not enough to create a BOOM dose this effect is when you use 2000mcg and above, 1000mcg just does not cut it.....

along with that this amount does not give you a secondary pulse 7 hours after the first it gives smaller pulses for 5-6 hours through the night (studies showed this was at doses of 4000mcg)

he writes a good article but the content is incorrect, yes you will get more results on the doses than the normal saturation dose but they will not be amazing or any where near that, plus there is no data to suggest even at those dose of GHRP you should only do 6 weeks, this does apply with the CJC1295 with DAC and the dose he mentions of 4000mcg is correct......

it just gives the wrong impression of what peptides can do.....

OH yea he is incorrect with the GHRP at that time of the day, GHRP-2 will release the pulse within 30min and the effect will subside within 3hrs so unless you sleep in the afternoon you will not see the benefit in your sleep......


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

So to sum up. .....The article is all wrong. Haha


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

That's what I got from it haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> So to sum up. .....The article is all wrong. Haha


it has a few basics correct but for the main part its incorrect, just someone trying to be different


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

@Pscarb,

Is a protocol of IPAM 2-3x per week @ 2000mcg+ and the same of CJC1295 w/ DAC a good one to follow?

I gave up on peptides after 3x daily jabs got too much, started developing scar tissue all over my stomach and pins were getting increasingly difficult (and painful) to push in. Would like to use them again with a less frequent jabbing protocol if still beneficial, even if not optimum.


----------

